# what do you do for a living?



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

after joining this forum i came to realize that this bar tender could be a martial artist, and this taxi driver as well, my manager and so on... it's like a superhero having their second identity!
 im just curious to know what is your other identity?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 7, 2005)

_im just curious to know what is your other identity?_

 Well, I'm a superhero by day (all the other superheros work mostly nights so I handle days...less competetion that way)

 But, keep it a secret, will ya


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm just a singer in a rock and roll band...no, wait...


I just a Computer Systems Analyst!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 7, 2005)

My other identity is extremely mundane. I am 37 yrs old, married to my 30 yr old wife for 8 yrs. I have twins (boy and girl) who turn 3 next month. I live in a house I'm paying off. I have a cat.

I work at a company that sells and supports medical billing software and electronic medical records. I am the Director of Technical Services. I provide the training and tech support for our clients on all products we sell.

Our company also has a billing service for those physicians who wish to outsource their medical billing. My wife works with me. She is the Medical Billing Manager. We have both been with the company a little over 5 yrs.

I travel sometimes with my job (when clients purchase on-site training). That interferes with keeping a regular workout schedule. On the other hand, it does get me a company car, which I drive entirely free. That's a big plus considering gas prices!

I like my job for many reasons and will probably stay at it indefinitely. It has great benefits and total freedom.

If I wasn't married I'd move to San Francisco or someplace in California. I'd like to live around more liberal thinking people than what one finds in the Appalachian backwood Bible Belt.

Ideally, I'd be either a writer or a sexual behaviorist, probably both. At night I'd fight crime with my wicked Matrix-style kung-fu.


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _im just curious to know what is your other identity?_
> 
> Well, I'm a superhero by day (all the other superheros work mostly nights so I handle days...less competetion that way)
> 
> But, keep it a secret, will ya


 LOOL
 your second identity is a superhero, and the secret identity is a martial artis, right? 
 haha


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm just a singer in a rock and roll band...no, wait...
> 
> 
> I just a Computer Systems Analyst!


 yah.. i wonder about that
 what does a computer system analyst do?
 half of my friends do it, and when i ask them they say they dont know what the heck they do!


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> My other identity is extremely mundane. I am 37 yrs old, married to my 30 yr old wife for 8 yrs. I have twins (boy and girl) who turn 3 next month. I live in a house I'm paying off. I have a cat.
> 
> I work at a company that sells and supports medical billing software and electronic medical records. I am the Director of Technical Services. I provide the training and tech support for our clients on all products we sell.
> 
> ...


 wow! that's interesting
 well, if you move to cali just dont go below LA.. u'll hit the same crowd ur running away from!
 seems like a lot of poeple are software-related! including me


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 7, 2005)

_
I just a Computer Systems Analyst!_

...in a rock and roll band!


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _
> I just a Computer Systems Analyst!_
> 
> ...in a rock and roll band!


 i got that part but
 could you please help me here...
 i dont know what a computer system analyst does!
 do you gather requirements? do you set up machines? do you make software... what are you responsibilities
 thats what i dont know!
 which band btw?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Oct 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i got that part but
> could you please help me here...
> i dont know what a computer system analyst does!
> do you gather requirements? do you set up machines? do you make software... what are you responsibilities
> ...


  Sorry, but I'm a bit more curious as to what a "sexual behaviorist" does....


----------



## Navarre (Oct 7, 2005)

A sexual behaviorist conducts studies to try and understand why people have the sexual attitudes they do and why they engage in certain sexual activity.

Take, for example, people who believe in "free love". Some would say they are immoral creatures little removed from animals. Others would say they transcend conventional restrictions to truly appreciate each individual for who they are with the goal to touch each person's life in a dramatic way, learning from them in return.

I think that sort of thing is fascinating. I submit to conventional restriction in practice but believe in sexual transcendence at heart. I am interested to understand how the entire process works in others.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 7, 2005)

_ 		 		 		 		 A sexual behaviorist conducts studies to try and understand why people have the sexual attitudes they do and why they engage in certain sexual activity.
_

 Does that include studying why people want to become sexual behaviorists?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> yah.. i wonder about that
> what does a computer system analyst do?
> half of my friends do it, and when i ask them they say they dont know what the heck they do!


It's a longish title that sez I fix pcs and networks when things go wrong or idiots touch them


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> It's a longish title that sez I fix pcs and networks when things go wrong or idiots touch them


 woah!
 all of a sudden you sound like the IT guy from our company too!
 if that guy has a hammer our heads would have been smashed long ago!
 i guess i happen to be on the side of the "idiots touch[ing] them" then! haha


----------



## andy (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm a cableguy


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> woah!
> all of a sudden you sound like the IT guy from our company too!
> if that guy has a hammer our heads would have been smashed long ago!
> i guess i happen to be on the side of the "idiots touch[ing] them" then! haha


Nah...I'm not a bad guy.  In fact, I told I'm preferred over the other IT guy here for personable service.  I just described it like it is


----------



## Navarre (Oct 7, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Does that include studying why people want to become sexual behaviorists?


Actually, it absolutely would. I said myself I find sexual behavior "fascinating". Therefore, my fascination is part of my own behavior and would thus qualify to be studied. 

Of course I couldn't make accurate assessments of my own behavior but it could be studied by others. But I am a firm believer that one of our primary purposes in life is to achieve as much self-awareness as possible. 

Obviously, it is the fact that I find sexual behavior fascinating that led me to my desire to be a sexual behaviorist. This, in turn, should lead to knowledge about sexual behavior that I can then apply to my own life to become more self-aware. 

Interesting, eh?


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Interesting, eh?


 sure.. as long as you mention the word 'sex'!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 7, 2005)

_
  Actually, it absolutely would. I said myself I find sexual behavior "fascinating"._

 Who doesn't?

_
  Of course I couldn't make accurate assessments of my own behavior but it could be studied by others. But I am a firm believer that one of our primary purposes in life is to achieve as much self-awareness as possible._

 See "johari window"


----------



## Navarre (Oct 8, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _
> Actually, it absolutely would. I said myself I find sexual behavior "fascinating"._
> 
> Who doesn't?


  My wife. Thanks for asking. lol

 It isn't only sexual behavior that is interesting but sexual preferences. Obviously society has a lot to do with it. I mean, once plumper paler women were considered more attractive but now it's tan athletic types.

 But even beyond that, why do we like the kind of ppl we do? For instances why do I like brunettes with cute faces and pretty feet while many guys might not care if she even has legs as long as she has large breasts?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm in the electrical distrubution business.  

I guess someone has to sell the material everyone needs to wire, light, and power up your p.c.'s.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 8, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'm in the electrical distrubution business.
> 
> I guess someone has to sell the material everyone needs to wire, light, and power up your p.c.'s.


  So you're that guy who's forcing me to go to work every day!?! You...I'll get you!  :flame:


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 8, 2005)

Life-long student!


MrH


----------



## mantis (Oct 8, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Life-long student!
> 
> 
> MrH


 sounds familiar for some reason!
 how come though?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2005)

I own a software company that my workers run, use to be a high school math teacher and basketball coach. Now I concentrate on my Dojang full time and sit back and collect my monies from my companys. My school has never made a profit in its history just like the old days we barder with everybody that can't pay but we (as in my wife and kids agree this is the way for us) anytime in Arlington Texas stop by at six flag mall and look us up.
P.S. my wife still teaches 5th grade.
Terry


----------



## mantis (Oct 8, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I own a software company that my workers run, use to be a high school math teacher and basketball coach. Now I concentrate on my Dojang full time and sit back and collect my monies from my companys. My school has never made a profit in its history just like the old days we barder with everybody that can't pay but we (as in my wife and kids agree this is the way for us) anytime in Arlington Texas stop by at six flag mall and look us up.
> P.S. my wife still teaches 5th grade.
> Terry


 looking for software engineers?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 8, 2005)

What sort of software, Terry? Are you a manufacturer, vendor, or both?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2005)

Well first off no not looking for anybody SORRY, if it comes to that I'll send you a PM. Secondly we produce WMS Warehouse management software for distribution centers we do all the inventory and billing for them. The name of the company is @-Vantage WMS www.at-vantage.com. take a look I know nothing about software, I brought the company from two very good friends that had the ideal but no money 5 years later it makes over a million a year with a average of 2 new distribution center coming abroad  every couple of months. Not bad for a jock. look forward for your comments on the company all I know is the waehouse industry loves it. Workd for me.

Terry:asian:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 8, 2005)

So, if you know business but not the software, someone else there must. How do you ensure that those who know it best don't become indispensible and then place their own demands? Do you prevent this through cross-training?


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 8, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> sounds familiar for some reason!
> how come though?


Took 5 years for my undergrad, now 5 more for my grad degree LOL. Been in school for all but 1.5 years. Kinda scary!

MrH


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> So, if you know business but not the software, someone else there must. How do you ensure that those who know it best don't become indispensible and then place their own demands? Do you prevent this through cross-training?


Well Mr Elsner has been a training partner and one of personal instructor in my Dojang, Mr. Smith his also a very close friend but instead of them working for me they are my partner in the business, I own 51% an the majority and with them owning 24.5% each that way they make sure the company goes as plained. They are able to buy out my stocks after 10 years at the going rate which right now has a return of 15 times of that, that I put in , in the beginning. I believe instead of employee's you have partners with a vested interest.
Terry


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Well first off no not looking for anybody SORRY, if it comes to that I'll send you a PM. Secondly we produce WMS Warehouse management software for distribution centers we do all the inventory and billing for them. The name of the company is @-Vantage WMS www.at-vantage.com. take a look I know nothing about software, I brought the company from two very good friends that had the ideal but no money 5 years later it makes over a million a year with a average of 2 new distribution center coming abroad every couple of months. Not bad for a jock. look forward for your comments on the company all I know is the waehouse industry loves it. Workd for me.
> 
> Terry:asian:


 haha
 thank you, i was actually kidding about the job
 but yah, inventory and warehouse software is very profitable if you have good marketing. I worked in a company that bought Siebel software for their warehouse!!!


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Took 5 years for my undergrad, now 5 more for my grad degree LOL. Been in school for all but 1.5 years. Kinda scary!
> 
> MrH


 im sick of school too.. 
 i have classes which i dont attend anymore... just not motivated
 i got my undergard and went directly to gard, which i admit to be a mistake!
 but grad+undergrad is taking me 5 years together


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree completely, Terry. The #1 driving force toward positive business is if each person in the company feels their voices are heard and that they are a part of something great...which is also how I approach my martial arts instruction despite the other thread on how "undisciplined" we American martial artists are.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i got my undergard and went directly to gard, which i admit to be a mistake!
> but grad+undergrad is taking me 5 years together


 I too went undergrad straight to grad. It took me 9 yrs. I don't use any of my degrees in any job I've had. Yet, I couldn't have been hired for my first job without a Master's degree and that event led me to many things: better ppl skills, management experience, formation of our integrated system, and many events that improved my ability to deal with the world at large.

   I know what you mean by your statement. Still, one of my guiding principles is: "There are no mistakes in life, only lessons."

 It helps me be more aware of what I can take away from any situation so even seemingly bad events can be put in a new light [see my tag line]. It also helps avoid the great mother of all negative feelings, regret.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 9, 2005)

I climb Buildings, Water/Com towers and homes and  instal Wireless Internet Access Points and Subscriber Modules, and work as a Help Desk Supervisor when I am not in the field, for a Local ISP.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm just a boring Area Operations Manager for a local (well, 5th largest in the world) cable company.

   I put my red cape into the drawer long ago.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I lead the stressfull life of a college student slacker.  When not pretending to pay attention in class, or making a vain attempt at doing homework, I usually spend my time keeping company with a certain someone, or if she is busy I spend my time here online.

 I know I know such a terrible way to live.  

 In all seriousness I'm gonna have to break down and get a job soon, this laziness is gonna kill me.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, must be terrible to be online whenever you want and to have someone who enjoys your companionship. I hope you pull through.  lol


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I too went undergrad straight to grad. It took me 9 yrs.


 I went straight on too. It took me 8 years: 4 to get 2 bachelors degrees, 2 more to get a masters, and and 2 more to get the doctorate.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

But it isn't that bad. As grueling as grad school and doctorate school can be, college life is still the maximum amount of freedon with the minimum amount of responsibility. I miss it.  

 I often drive around my old campus to remember the good times...ah, hell, who am I kidding? I do it to see the 18 yr old co-eds!  But still, you get my point.

 Either way though, enjoy every moment for what it offers, living not in the past nor future.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

What do I do for a living? I'm a college professor (mathematics), though for the year I'm a researcher at a national lab.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> college life is still the maximum amount of freedon with the minimum amount of responsibility. I miss it.


 I hear you. I never had a car until after I finished school--but I didn't mind. It was good times for sure.


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I too went undergrad straight to grad. It took me 9 yrs. I don't use any of my degrees in any job I've had. Yet, I couldn't have been hired for my first job without a Master's degree and that event led me to many things: better ppl skills, management experience, formation of our integrated system, and many events that improved my ability to deal with the world at large.
> 
> I know what you mean by your statement. Still, one of my guiding principles is: "There are no mistakes in life, only lessons."
> 
> It helps me be more aware of what I can take away from any situation so even seemingly bad events can be put in a new light [see my tag line]. It also helps avoid the great mother of all negative feelings, regret.


 that is a good quote. thanks for teaching me that.. 
 im only doing masters just in case i decide i wanna move overseas i want to be competitive.. otherwise i wont need it!
 i study other things, but on my own tho. things like religions, languages and stuff like that. i dont mind studying for the rest of my life as long as i decide my curriculum!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

We will always be students of all around us for life is not so much a series of events as a series of lessons, as I'd previously stated. I hope you enjoy every lesson you encounter. Some are difficult and even painful but, ultimately all lessons are good.


----------



## MountainSage (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm a farmer half the time and a certified Nurses Aid at a nursing home half the time.  Married to a nurse and three kids.

Mountainsage


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 10, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> after joining this forum i came to realize that this bar tender could be a martial artist, and this taxi driver as well, my manager and so on... it's like a superhero having their second identity!
> im just curious to know what is your other identity?


I'm about to go to school to become a massage therapist.. In the meantime, I put together websites.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

That seems like a big change!


----------



## mantis (Oct 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> What do I do for a living? I'm a college professor (mathematics), though for the year I'm a researcher at a national lab.


 wow
 yah that i can imagine
 i had a math professor who was a wrestler
 that guy was bigger than anything i've seen before
 im about 6' tall, and it felt i can only reach his knees whenever i talked to him!
 8 years isnt bad at all for a Ph.D
 where do you teach?


----------



## someguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm just a lazy bum.  Ok I go to college.  History major. Other than that there ain't much to me.


----------



## mantis (Oct 10, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> I'm just a lazy bum.  Ok I go to college.  History major. Other than that there ain't much to me.


 that's actually interesting
 which history are you most interested in?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> 8 years isnt bad at all for a Ph.D
> where do you teach?


At a small emgineering college in Indiana.


----------



## mantis (Oct 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> At a small emgineering college in Indiana.


 LOL
 for some reason i read that "india" instead of indiana, and i was ask you about india!
 You definitely have one of the best jobs, teaching at a college is the coolest thing you can do. except that most of small colleges do not have much research!
 i'd love to teach at a UC, like UCI or UCSD but im not sure i wanna go for phd. not for now!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 12, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I'm just a boring Area Operations Manager for a local (well, 5th largest in the world) cable company.
> 
> *I put my red cape into the drawer long ago*.



not so fast...i heard this was a pic taken of Gemini at his last tournament...







**sshhh**  let's not tell him the secret is out.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 12, 2005)

I used to own four one-dollar stores.  I went out of bussiness last March,now I am back to selling cars at a wonderfull Acura/Mazda store.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 12, 2005)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I used to own four one-dollar stores.  I went out of bussiness last March


  Let me guess...you got $4 for them. :rofl:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 12, 2005)

lol!, something like that.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 12, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> **sshhh**  let's not tell him the secret is out.


  Awwww MAN! Now look what ya did. Everyone's gonna be wantin' my autograph again..

   Weddings, kids parties, weekends at Sesame Place. I swore never again....

   Oh, and the chaffing...the endless chaffing of those tights! wedgies! Forget it. I'm not even goin' there.



   I'm dooooomed... :vu:


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry man, just couldn't resist.  you left it wide open with the "cape" comment.  

that pic cracks me up.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm a truck driver.  I have a dedicated run from Roanoke, Va to Lewisburg, WV and on to Princeton, WV and back to Roanoke.  Five days a week, have my evenings and weekends off unless I'm doing remodeling for someone.


----------



## mantis (Oct 13, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I'm a truck driver. I have a dedicated run from Roanoke, Va to Lewisburg, WV and on to Princeton, WV and back to Roanoke. Five days a week, have my evenings and weekends off unless I'm doing remodeling for someone.


 when do you get to practice your martial art then?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2005)

Full time web geek here. Been full time self-employeed since 02.

I run SilverStar WebDesigns Inc full time, MT and several other forums part time, and have been slowly branching out into artwork and photography work. Also have done some video editing.


----------



## mantis (Oct 13, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Full time web geek here. Been full time self-employeed since 02.
> 
> I run SilverStar WebDesigns Inc full time, MT and several other forums part time, and have been slowly branching out into artwork and photography work. Also have done some video editing.


 do you do professional brochoures and company catalogs?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2005)

Haven't had anyone ask yet. But I do have the capacity.


----------



## bignick (Oct 13, 2005)

Right now, Computer Tech/Programmer....hopefully can move fully into the programming field once I graduate in may.


----------



## mantis (Oct 14, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Haven't had anyone ask yet. But I do have the capacity.


 that is good business.
 but you gotta be creative in terms of design
 it's usually hard for a technical person, say a computer scientist to come up with good graphical design. 
 good luck with that


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2005)

Luckily, Kaith knows someone who is a talented designer!


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 14, 2005)

My turn !

 I design systems that use air sampling smoke detection and waterless fire suppression equipment


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 14, 2005)

I am a Chief Petty Officer in the U.S. Navy.  I work aboard submarines and a few other subspecialties.

V/R

Rick English :mp5:


----------



## mantis (Oct 14, 2005)

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> My turn !
> 
> I design systems that use air sampling smoke detection and waterless fire suppression equipment


 wow..interesting
 sounds like something huge, i mean i cant even read that!
 what are those systems used for? 
 who buys them?
 how much do they cost?
 is the business good in that area?


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 14, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> wow..interesting
> sounds like something huge, i mean i cant even read that!
> what are those systems used for?
> who buys them?
> ...


  Well, it's like a smoke detector on 'roids, followed by a fireman without water....(Hee Hee)

 Our customer base is kinda big.. The space center, telecommunications, cable providers, hospitals, military applications, aircraft hangars, historic buildings, stuff like that.

 I been doing this for 23 years, company has been here 30 years. We design and install the systems, as well as inspect them regulary.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 14, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I am a Chief Petty Officer in the U.S. Navy. I work aboard submarines and a few other subspecialties.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick English :mp5:


See now where you are stationed is where I keep hoping my job will send me!!


----------



## searcher (Oct 14, 2005)

I work for a big bleach producing company, but my facility does not make bleach.  I work as a department head and part time as a personal trainer. I also teach karate classes with my wife. My goal is to own my own gym and teach MA full-time. That and being broke all of the time.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a wildlife biologist and work for the federal guv'mint on a National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 14, 2005)

Software engineer/database analyst/network engineer, etc.  I develop all sorts of software from client apps, Server services, to web applications.  I use VB, VB.NET, ASP, ASP.NET, transact-SQL, C#, PalmOS development and dabble in a few other things.  

 I currently work for a company maintaining their internal applications and developing new services and features,  as well as develop client interfaces over the web.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 14, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I am a Chief Petty Officer in the U.S. Navy.  I work aboard submarines and a few other subspecialties.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick English :mp5:


 I find submarines very interesting. It is amazing that they can do what they do. I got to go on the one at Patriot Point in Charleston, S.C., it was way cool! (No not the Hunley... The OTHER one! HAHAHA)


----------



## mantis (Oct 14, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Software engineer/database analyst/network engineer, etc. I develop all sorts of software from client apps, Server services, to web applications. I use VB, VB.NET, ASP, ASP.NET, transact-SQL, C#, PalmOS development and dabble in a few other things.
> 
> I currently work for a company maintaining their internal applications and developing new services and features, as well as develop client interfaces over the web.


 lol
 you stole my resume didnt ya? except that im more into C# than vb.. 
 do you develop for WinCE ? do ya use compact framework?


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 14, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I find submarines very interesting. It is amazing that they can do what they do.


Yeah.

Sink.


----------



## Bester (Oct 15, 2005)

What do I do?

Part time IT Tech, part time "jack of all trades", part time conscience on a certain message board.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 15, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> when do you get to practice your martial art then?


Since my art is an addiction for me I have worked out my run to start at 0300 and finish at noon.  My side work (the remodeling) is done in my spare time.  I deal with a lot of sleep deprivation but, hey, at least it's for a good reason.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 15, 2005)

I count things (inventory worker), but then again....I could be lying to protect my alias.


----------



## mantis (Oct 15, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I count things (inventory worker), but then again....I could be lying to protect my alias.


 oh, if your warehouse has some thieves you gonna have fun.
 i developed a database for a warehouse before where almost EVERYBODY was stealing. a lot of people were going in and out of prison, actually the honest ones were, and the thieves were preparing the ambushes for them!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 16, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> lol
> you stole my resume didnt ya? except that im more into C# than vb..
> do you develop for WinCE ? do ya use compact framework?


 I have developed for the PalmOS but not for the WinCE. I would like to though. I have all the development evironments, but no WinCE devices.


----------



## mj_lover (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm building molds for boat hulls at the moment, its a co-op job, but i love it


----------



## mantis (Oct 16, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I have developed for the PalmOS but not for the WinCE. I would like to though. I have all the development evironments, but no WinCE devices.


 i was working on a project for a medical machine that ran WinCE. it was my first time to know about the compact framework. it is just weird to develop under stripped environments. unfortunately the project got pushed back because that company did not realize how much work has to be done on their medical device before they get to the programming part. so I moved on, although i was excited to develop for them.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 16, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> If I wasn't married I'd move to San Francisco or someplace in California. I'd like to live around more liberal thinking people than what one finds in the Appalachian backwood Bible Belt.
> 
> Ideally, I'd be either a writer or a sexual behaviorist, probably both. At night I'd fight crime with my wicked Matrix-style kung-fu.


San Francisco is a great place.  I moved here 11 years ago from Wisconsin, and I love it here.  I'd say bring your whole family on over, but it is extremely expensive to live here.  Salaries may be higher, but it doesn't keep up with the pace of rent or trying to buy a house.  Most of us are priced right out of the market.  Lots of martial arts here, tho.  Some really lowsy, but some really really good, and a huge variety.

With the liberal attitudes and general acceptance of people for who they are, you would have no trouble being a sexual behaviorist here!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 16, 2005)

If only I could convince my wife to move, flyingcrane. If I could I'd hitch up our wagon to the donkey and goat and we'd be a'headin' west.

 Alas, that isn't going to happen so I'll work on finding peace here. I'm glad to hear that my preferred city really does have a lot to offer. Thanx.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 16, 2005)

I work in the legal department of a big brokerage investment company. I am not an attorney, but I am part of the legal dept. This is how I pay the bills, but is not how I identify myself.

I am a scuba diver, and was an instructor for a while. Drifted away from instructing, because I'm not in a position to do it economically. Like to dive the California coast with my wife, and we also take occasional trips to the tropics. Went to Belize back in June, and went to Thailand a year ago. Great stuff.

We have two cats, Grendel and Beowulf.  They pester us all night, and I haven't had a good night's sleep in three years since we got them!

I also am a metal-artist hobbyist. I mostly concentrate on rebuilding Chinese style swords. If I can find a decent quality blade (many on the market are pure junk!) then I rebuild the hilt. I carve the grip out of exotic hardwoods, and cast the guard and the pommel out of either solid bronze, or solid silver alloy. More recently, I have begun making scabbards as well. I carve the scabbard out of exotic hardwoods, and do the metal fittings in bronze sheet. I've been very happy with the results so far, and would like to build a small business selling them to the Chinese martial arts crowd. I'd like to see that dream become a reality someday, but I'm mostly still developing my style and technique, but I've been able to outfit my sifu and some of my classmates with better weaponry!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 16, 2005)

I teach a 1 year College Diploma program in Computers, As it is a fairly small organization (With the program accredited by a fairly large College), I also get to do all of the IT stuff for the building, design and maintain a few websites and admin the network...


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 16, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i was working on a project for a medical machine that ran WinCE. it was my first time to know about the compact framework. it is just weird to develop under stripped environments. unfortunately the project got pushed back because that company did not realize how much work has to be done on their medical device before they get to the programming part. so I moved on, although i was excited to develop for them.


 Yes, there are many things we are used to using in the non-embedded environments that are not available or not efficient on the embedded devices.

 I would jump at the chance to develop for that kind of development. You just have to be creative in working around what is missing.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 16, 2005)

well I don't just count one store I go all over my side of the country. And if someone stole something I'd probably let them for a number of reasons. They need it more then me or the store that has insurance to cover it. our counts aren't accuarate enough to weed out stealing anyway. If they steal something it's less for me to count. And at least they'd be stealing food and not money for drugs.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> San Francisco is a great place.


 We loved visiting there when we lived in San Jose. I'm less sure I'd want to live there! But it has some great things to see.

 I was there the night the (first) Gulf War started, and remember the huge demonstration...I paced it on the streets, glad that no one knew I was working for the Navy...I also nearly knocked over Paul Simon as he left a hotel in San Francisco one day. He was lost in thought.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd love to at least visit San Francisco. I could book a trip for about $1500, which is doable. 

 But, just going to the city or on some tourist trip wouldn't give me the real feel of the place. I wish I knew more about the kind of stuff only locals would know; get to see the real city.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 20, 2005)

I am a residential builder/developer.


----------



## mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'd love to at least visit San Francisco. I could book a trip for about $1500, which is doable.
> 
> But, just going to the city or on some tourist trip wouldn't give me the real feel of the place. I wish I knew more about the kind of stuff only locals would know; get to see the real city.


 this is off-topic but we can tell you where to go in SF
 where are you coming from? why the 1500?


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 20, 2005)

I teach wing chun and work in IT.


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2005)

I volunteer in a children's hospital in lieu of military service and make some money from the side waiting tables and instructing KM (this kind of volunteering disables you from working anywhere that gives you a paycheck).


----------



## dubljay (Oct 20, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I volunteer in a children's hospital in lieu of military service and make some money from the side waiting tables and instructing KM (this kind of volunteering disables you from working anywhere that gives you a paycheck).


 Noble work volunteering.  Kudos to you.


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Noble work volunteering.  Kudos to you.


 Thanks :asian:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 20, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> this is off-topic but we can tell you where to go in SF
> where are you coming from? why the 1500?


 I tried to PM you but your inbox is full. 

 I tried to e-mail you but you are set to not receive e-mails.

 So, the $1500 was an estimate from a Yahoo Travel quote plus some extras. But again, I wanted to get a real feel for the city, not the "Okay folks, there's the Golden Gate Bridge" tourist kind of thing. If you have any suggestions, feel free to PM...right after you clear up your inbox.  lol

 sorry if this rambled off-topic...although I'd still make my living in SF if I could.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 22, 2005)

I work in the corrections field, my NGA is an attempt to keep me safe while working.  Anything can happen to anyone at any time and anywhere.  You have to be aware and awake at all times.


----------



## mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

NGAzone said:
			
		

> I work in the corrections field, my NGA is an attempt to keep me safe while working. Anything can happen to anyone at any time and anywhere. You have to be aware and awake at all times.


 do you care to enlighten us by elaborating on what you do?
 I am not familiar with the field.
 thanks


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 23, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> do you care to enlighten us by elaborating on what you do?
> I am not familiar with the field.
> thanks


 
http://www.corrections.com/

http://nicic.org/Juvenile

http://www.djj.state.va.us/

Think: Inmate

HTH,
Andrew


----------

